# In Need Of Wood Working Tips.



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been researching basic tools needed for wood working and was wondering what tools you use the most. From what I have read a table saw is the most usefull, but I can't currently afford one. Another is a router. Please tell me what tools you guys use the most.

Thanks
Henry.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

start out slow, you might find out you dont like it? rasps, coping saw, good general use knife, sandpaper, drill, dremel, clamps, glue to fit the application. this is just me but my first i built with 1 pony clamp, hacksaw, sandpaper. tools are an addiction for most of us, so i wait until i need it and cant find a way around it. i get alot of satisfaction from doing as much by hand as possible. but thats me.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The tools I use when I'm making slingshots are: Band saw, 2 x routers; 1 for rounding edges and the other for band grooves, belt sander, bobbin sander, dremel and a thickness planer, although I only use that for doing laminates.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Staring out slow is a great idea. I would say forget the table saw and get a bandsaw when you can afford one. You can do what a table saw can do on a bandsaw but a bandsaw will work like a coping saw as well and is a better tool for slingshot making. That would be further down the line though. Use a coping saw to start and a 4 way rasp and a file set. The dremel is a great product but only for speeding up production. You can do the same thing with a belt sander albeit a little crude, But the belt sander will allow you to make clean fork tips and general shaping.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have a router yet. So I say its convenient and faster but not necessary. I do my rounding with a dremel sander. I guess you have to figure how many slingshots you intend on making.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, but these tools won't on be for slingshots, they will be for cabinets and boxes ect.

Thanks 
Henry


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> Thanks for all the responses, but these tools won't on be for slingshots, they will be for cabinets and boxes ect.
> 
> Thanks
> Henry


In that case, I feel that table saw is the core tool for woodworking with panel-type materials used in making cabinets, boxes, etc..


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14053-my-tools/
My Tools, notice most are improvised, I'm broke as a joke, but I still find a way to make pretty okay slingshots, I think. Check my posts in Homemade Slingshots Forum. Cheers.
Mike


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henrygamer said:


> these tools won't on be for slingshots, they will be for cabinets and boxes ect.


Definitely a table saw and a router then.

Lots of clamps, you can never have too many. Pipe clamps are a must for larger projects and corner clamps are money well spent.

A hand drill will come in very handy and a nail gun is a great time saver.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Also a drill-press, for those absolutely perfect holes. also do some research on making various jigs, especially when cutting, routing or drilling multiple pieces of the same size/type. a hand-held power belt sander is also great for cabinet work, speeds up the process 1000%, and of course everything else that people have mentioned so far, band saw, table saw, maybe a planer/thicknesser, and definitely lots of various sized clamps, g-clamps, corner/mitre clamps, sash or pipe clamps, and even a strap clamp for going around difficult objects.

Hope this helps









PS- One more piece of advice, which I learned the hard way...Measure twice, cut once. and go slow, take your time with everything, check and re-check. that way you can avoid disappointment later.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

If you are starting on the cheap, get a circular saw, You can use guides and buy a table saw later. A Router for finishing edges. A radial Sander, an oscillating sander, Now when it comes to clamps Hrawk is correct you can never have to many but you can make your own on the cheap Check These links.






For Larger Clamps its even easier - Check this out - its just pure genius






A vice is a must and chisels. Dont spend to much on these tools to start with as you will definitely need a jack plane (Manual Not Electric)

A sanding drum and a Thicknesser are nice if you intend to use a more raw timber but to start with you can get flat timber sheets and not worry about it. As time progresses your tools will grow from job to job anyway and once you have it you probably wont need to buy it again.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Is not YouTube a wonderful tool?

My dad was a wonderful woodworker ... skills not possessed by me. He showed me the 2nd clamping technique and I had forgotten it until seeing the vid. Brought back some WONDERFUL memories!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Is not YouTube a wonderful tool?


Only if used Correctly, I have learnt so much from random searches.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses so far! And I agree that YouTube is amazing.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

This has evolved into a very good posting. Should it be relocated to the "Tools" section?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Knoll said:


> This has evolved into a very good posting. Should it be relocated to the "Tools" section?


Possibly not, but I am going to move it into the Woodworking sub forum.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Duhhhhhhhhh, on me.








Thanks!


----------

